# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ηλεκτρική σκούπα philips fc9081

## sams

Καλημέρα σας,
πρόσφατα πήγα για επισκευή μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα philips fc9081(http://download.p4c.philips.com/file...01_pss_ell.pdf)  την οποία είχα αγοράσει κάπου 80 ευρώ,το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα  είναι ότι αυξομείωνε την δύναμη της και δεν έσβηνε.Στην  αντιπροσωπεία-σέρβις της θεσσαλονίκης μου είπαν ότι θέλει αλλαγή το  μοτέρ και η πλακέτα,συμφώνησα και επισκευάστηκε με 48ευρώ.
Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι μου βάλανε μοτέρ 750W και η  γυναίκα μου λέει ότι στην χαμηλή ένταση δεν ρουφάει όπως πρώτα.Τι μου  προτείνεται να κάνω?Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Ηλία ... όταν συμφώνησες να γίνει η επισκευή , σε ενημέρωσαν από πριν ότι θα σου βάζανε μικρότερο μοτέρ? 
Αν όχι εγώ δεν θα πήγαινα να την πάρω και θα προτιμούσα να δώσω 80 ευρώ για μια καινούρια. Και σύμφωνα με τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις "αυξομείωνε και δεν έσβηνε" δεν έφταιγε το μοτέρ. Ίσως να ήθελε ένα δυνατό ξεσκόνισμα στην πλακέτα και μόνο. 

Την επόμενη φορά προτού πας οποιαδήποτε συσκευή σου σε συνεργείο πέρνα μια "βόλτα" από αυτό το σάιτ . Γιατί αν κάνεις μια έρευνα εδώ μέσα σχετικά με απαντήσεις σε άλλους θα δεις ότι πολλοί από αυτούς "γλυτώσανε" από τα δόντια του καρχαρία . 

Τώρα είναι αργά για λύσεις . Το παλιό μοτέρ και την δική του πλακέτα την έχεις εσύ? ή στα κρατήσανε και αυτά?

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημέρα ..
  Να πας και να τους μαμησεις το κ@λ@ γιατί είναι αλήτες.
  Με έφτιαξες πρωί πρωί.

----------


## sams

Γειά σας και πάλι,ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας.Κανείς δεν μου είπε από το κεντρικό σέρβις της  Θεσσαλονίκης ότι θα βάζανε μικρότερο μοτέρ.
Το παλιό μοτέρ και την  πλακέτα την έχω εγώ.Σκέφτομαι να πάω στο σέρβις  και να απαιτήσω να βάλουνε εφάμιλο μοτέρ μ'αυτό που είχε.
Κάποια άλλη ιδέα;

----------


## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα να πας και μάλιστα με τσαμπουκά γιατί θα προσπαθήσουν να σε ψαρώσουν και σου που χίλιες δυο βλακείες άλλη μη μασήσεις μια,.εκει εσύ το βιολί σου .
  Άντε καλή τύχη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι άλλη ιδέα να σου δώσουμε Ηλία? Αν ξέραμε ότι έχεις εργαλεία και πιάνουν και τα χέρια σου . και με μπόλικες φωτογραφίες καλά ζουμαρισμένες στα "παλιά" σου. βλέπουμε και κάνουμε !
Αλλά από την στιγμή που χώθηκε άλλος μέσα .... ποιος ξέρει μην τυχόν θα έχεις ελλείψεις π.χ. άλλαξαν και την φλάντζα στεγανότητας του μοτέρ κτλ . Ενώ αν μας το έδειχνες απείραχτο θα ακολουθούσαμε μια πιο σταθερή πορεία. 
Για αρχή κάνε αυτό που σου είπε και ο Βασίλης .... χωρίς φυσικά να σε ξαναχρεώσουν . και αν δεν .... βλέπουμε.

----------


## supermanboy

φίλε μου κρίμα που σου κάνανε τέτοια δουλειά αλλά βλέπεις εμείς οι έλληνες πια την ταμπέλα την έχουμε χρόνια!Το μοτέρ σου είναι καλό!Το παλιό φυσικά!Είχες θέμα με την πλακέτα.Την πλακέτα που σου βάλανε λογικά είναι της οδήγησης και του ελέγχου του μοτέρ.Θεωρώ πως τα λαμόγια βάλανε την γνήσια για αυτήν την σκούπα(ισχύς του παλιού μοτέρ σου).Αν δεις ότι λυγίζουν και δεν αναλαμβάνουν,κλασικό φανόμενο,αν πιάνουν τα χεράκια σου αλλάζεις το μοτέρ με το παλιό και έχεις άψογο αποτέλεσμα όπως όταν ήταν καινούργιο!Πάντως θα σου το κάνουν διότι θα απαιτήσιες να δεις τον διευθυντή service και ένα παράπονο με email στην Philips και θα σου πω εγώ αν σου το κάνουν καινούργιο!Παρόμοιο θέμα είχα με σκούπα Siemens όπου 3 φορές έκαιγε την πλακέτα ελέγχου και στο τέλος μου απάντησε η Siemens Μονάχου πως το θέμα είναι γνωστό και μου τοποθέτησαν εδώ την αναβαθμισμένη έκδοση!Στην ουσία πιο δυνατό Triac είχαν αφού το παλιό δεν ψύχονταν αρκετά και ήταν στο όριο!Φυσικά ελπίζω η σακούλα στην σκούπα σας να μην είναι γεμάτη γιατί θα χάνεις ισχύ και από εκεί.Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά!Δεν θα τα χάσεις τα χρήματά σου απλώς θα χρειαστείς να ξαναπάς σε αυτούς με ήρεμο και ψύχραιμο τρόπο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλημέρα σας,
> πρόσφατα πήγα για επισκευή μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα philips fc9081(http://download.p4c.philips.com/file...01_pss_ell.pdf)  την οποία είχα αγοράσει κάπου 80 ευρώ,το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα  είναι ότι αυξομείωνε την δύναμη της και δεν έσβηνε.Στην  αντιπροσωπεία-σέρβις της θεσσαλονίκης μου είπαν ότι θέλει αλλαγή το  μοτέρ και η πλακέτα,συμφώνησα και επισκευάστηκε με 48ευρώ.
> Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι μου βάλανε* μοτέρ 750W* και η  γυναίκα μου λέει ότι στην χαμηλή ένταση δεν ρουφάει όπως πρώτα.Τι μου  προτείνεται να κάνω?Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σας.


 Ηλία πως κατάλαβες ότι το μοτερ είναι 750 watt;

----------


## studio52

Ηλια σε κοροιδεψανε .  σου βαλανε μοτερ κινεζικο και πλακετα απλα για να κονομησουν χωρις να υπαρχει προβλημα με το παλιο μοτερ και την πλακετα,  απλα ενα καθαρισμα ηθελε η πλακετα και ενα περασμα με καλαι για τυχον ψυχρες κολλησεις οπως σωστα ειπε ο μιχαλης . αποδειξη σου δωσανε ? αν ναι τους τρεχεις κανονικα ετσι για το γαμωτο και την κοροιδια .

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ηλία πως κατάλαβες ότι το μοτέρ είναι 750 watt;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ηλία πως κατάλαβες ότι το μοτέρ είναι 750 watt;


Το αναφέρει ο ίδιος ο (αναφερόμενος ) στο πρόβλημα ... στο μήνυμα #1

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Το αναφέρει ο ίδιος ο (αναφερόμενος ) στο πρόβλημα ... στο μήνυμα #1


  Ναι το αναφέρει αλλά πως το κατάλαβε ότι είναι 750watt;

----------

